# Truck Battery



## Cozumel Annie (Jan 13, 2018)

I need to get a new battery for my 2007 F150 Crew 4x4 5.4L. I want the best possible battery for charging the batteries in my airstream when in tow. Any advice?


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

The batteries in your Airstream and the charging capacity of your alternator is more relevant than the type of battery in your truck. Get the battery recommended by Ford for your truck. Interstate or some other quality brand battery in the correct size will do just fine.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Cranking amps is paramount to keeping truck electronics in good shape. Takes a lot of juice to power a modern diesel truck. As above, get recommended amperage at a minimum.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

As Doc said, it's not your truck battery that charges your trailer battery it's the alternator. When you go to buy the battery for your truck your probably only going to have a couple of options anywhere you go because batteries are size specific to the vehicle and most places only offer a couple of options usually depending on the CCA (cold cranking amps) try to get the highest number available. 

Also, there's less than a hand full of companies that actually make batteries any more so you could go to 2-3 different places and you will be buying the same battery just with a different sticker on it and probably a different price. Just my opinion, but when buying a battery I look at price and then also how easily can I get this thing warrantied if it dies while I'm out on the road so I generally just go to Wal-mart as much as I hate them just because no matter where you travel you can usually find a Wal-mart somewhere close. 

One last thing, make sure your truck is actually charging the trailer batteries. I remember some of the older trucks especially on the half ton trucks you had to add a relay and a fuse to the fuse box yourself to complete the circuit for the charge wire. Should just be able to check the trailer connector with a multimeter.


----------

